# Medal of Honor Club



## boise49ers (Oct 21, 2012)

This is for Medal of Honor Warfighter !

The Clubhouse Forums is for lighter/more relaxed topics that may or may not fit into one of the other forum sections. Topics must still remain pertinent to the direction of this website (PC hardware tech and gaming). This is a place for people to kick back and share their general interests. Please be aware that there are still some guidelines to follow in regards to posting. They are as follows:

    Be polite, if you have nothing nice to say then don't say anything at all. This includes trolling, continuous use of bad language (ie. cussing), flaming and insulting others. For the most part, post in a respectful and civil manner, especially when addressing one another.
    Stay on topic of the thread. Changing/going off the topic won't help the discussion.
    If you reply to multiple posts use the "multi quote" button, that way the forum is easier to read.


The overall Forum Guidelines are at the top of every section or you can read them here. Please familiarize yourself with them as well.

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone who feels like going off topic or trolling can earn an infraction and a deleted post!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2012)

So, is anyone playing the beta? i dont know about you but i received a 50% off coupon.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Anyone who feels like going off topic or trolling can earn an infraction and a deleted post!


Thank you Rocker I lost my cool. I'm dealing with some shit and my homies know including you know what those are. Thanks for chilling me and every one else. I got some PMs that insured I will be keep this thread.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> So, is anyone playing the beta? i dont know about you but i received a 50% off coupon.


Yes, Phenom did and he liked it. That is why he suggested we all get it. The last one was a cross between COD 4 and BFBC 2. I think this will be even better. I love both. Like all games give it time.  That is what you guys kept telling me about DayZ. And yes I got the deluxe for 35 bucks. It was 70.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought this was actually a MoH game club for a moment... >.>

Was going to tell my story the first time I put MoH original game on PS1 into my PS1 for the first time and how it blew me away...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I thought this was actually a MoH game club for a moment... >.>
> 
> Was going to tell my story the first time I put MoH original game on PS1 into my PS1 for the first time and how it blew me away...



MoH WF is a medal of honor club. WarFighter is the newset game in the series.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone want to share some experience in the beta, I'm dying to know how it is....


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2012)

The sound effects in MoH were awesome.  My gripe with the previous incarnation was that some of the maps were a bit funnel like, i.e. you get funnelled into a shooting gallery.  I'm very interested in this new one but I'll need some feedback first so I'll pop into this forum to keep tabs.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Oct 21, 2012)

is the beta closed or open???


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.vgreleases.com/pc/ReleaseDate-876007.aspx


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 22, 2012)

Open Beta footage:   Medal of Honor: Warfighter [Open Beta] - My First ...
The sounds are Really cool. Lots of bullets buzzing by.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2012)

What's the scoop on getting this game for half price?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What's the scoop on getting this game for half price?





https://offer.medalofhonor.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sign me up Idaho. Ill get it when I get some money.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2012)

Got it half price for being a BF3 Premium buyer.  Nice - already preloaded.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I got it downloaded last night, but it wasn't up and running yet. The battle log looks pretty cool. I'll be checking it out later this evening. Any feedback between now and then would be appreciated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Well I got it downloaded last night, but it wasn't up and running yet. The battle log looks pretty cool. I'll be checking it out later this evening. Any feedback between now and then would be appreciated.



If i sell my last water cooler I will pick the game up.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 23, 2012)

Why are the CGIs pre-rendered? Frostbite 2 can do cutscenes just fine. 
And the girl looked really creepy, textbook example of uncanny valley.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2012)

Well to be honest I'm not real impressed so far. The destructibility is minimal at best on Multiplayer. FB2 must mainly be for lighting. Maybe once I get better explosives it will be better. You can't jump over or onto much of anything. I haven't played any campaign yet. BF games spoil the shit out of you. Luckily I paid half price. It is basically like the last one with better sound and lighting. So if you are on the fence on this one I'd hold off until price drops. I have only played 3 rounds. I'll post more as I go.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2012)

TPU Platoon !
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/mohw/platoons/show/4503603922342042/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well this game is complete trash. I can't play a game without it freezing up and crashing every 5 seconds.

They should really be ashamed of themselves for releasing a game like this. Its not ready whats so ever.

Right when I say spawn, it crashes.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2012)

slooooooooooow ZZzZzZZ 2 mbit dsl :/ and late release date for europeans


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121024/Capture385.jpg
> 
> slooooooooooow ZZzZzZZ 2 mbit dsl :/ and late release date for europeans



I hope you didn't pay the full $60 lol


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well this game is complete trash. I can't play a game without it freezing up and crashing every 5 seconds.
> 
> They should really be ashamed of themselves for releasing a game like this. Its not ready whats so ever.
> 
> Right when I say spawn, it crashes.



you can't really call a game that crashes on release day complete trash. have you forgotten all of BF3's woes?

I actually like the game for what it is; a generic run and gun fps. if we could populate a small server (like 4v4) with TPU, it would be a blast.


tips for those just picking it up: don't worry about unlocks, just play a few rounds. the unlock system seems complicated but it is identical to BF3. when you play a class, you unlock "soldiers" for that class. that is like unlocking new guns and camo. to unlock attachments you have to earn points and achievements with that gun (accuracy medals etc)

so, when you start you only have one option (maybe two I forget) under the select soldier screen, just go with it, as you play it will give you more options (fairly quickly).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well this game is complete trash. I can't play a game without it freezing up and crashing every 5 seconds.
> 
> They should really be ashamed of themselves for releasing a game like this. Its not ready whats so ever.
> 
> Right when I say spawn, it crashes.



Thats something going on with your install.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> you can't really call a game that crashes on release day complete trash. have you forgotten all of BF3's woes?
> 
> I actually like the game for what it is; a generic run and gun fps. if we could populate a small server (like 4v4) with TPU, it would be a blast.
> 
> ...



Never had BF3 problems. Warfighter works now after doing a reboot.


----------



## NHKS (Oct 24, 2012)

Hope you guys have installed the day-1 patch too.. apparently its auto-downloaded (?).. 
https://help.ea.com/article/medal-of-honor-warfighter-day-1-patch-notes


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2012)

I find the hit detection in this game a bit better then BF3,

Well thats unfortunate........

The game doesn't have a normal M4A1 or M16A3/A4 for US.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well this game is complete trash. I can't play a game without it freezing up and crashing every 5 seconds.
> 
> They should really be ashamed of themselves for releasing a game like this. Its not ready whats so ever.
> 
> Right when I say spawn, it crashes.



Quit 'saying' spawn and maybe it will stop crashing. Maybe you are distracting it 

Plays fine for me. Though even with the social setting turned off I'm getting  in game feedback in between matches with a lot of interference. I just did the training for the Single player today. I'm gonna do some campaign tonight before the World Series. I'm also having a little more fun on MP. Until I get some explosives I won't judge it to harshly. What have you noticed about the destructibility Wiz ? Is it nonexistent in MP or just toned down a lot ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Plays fine for me. Though even with the social setting turned off I'm getting  in game feedback in between matches with a lot of interference. I just did the training for the Single player today. I'm gonna do some campaign tonight before the World Series. I'm also having a little more fun on SP. Until I get some explosives I won't judge it to hashly. What have you noticed about the destructibility Wiz ? Is it nonexistent in MP or just toned down a lot ?



They toned down the first one because the MASSIVE BF3 destructibility wasn't as realistic according to them. That's true in some cases but others not.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I find the hit detection in this game a bit better then BF3,



Based upon your first post in this thread, I'll consider this post to be untrue as well.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They toned down the first one because the MASSIVE BF3 destructibility wasn't as realistic according to them. That's true in some cases but others not.



So have you played this one yet MM or you still waiting on funds ? 
Let me know what you think. It has less then the first MOH I think. 
Like I said though I may not have the right weapons to create havoc yet.
It is a lot easier to melee I like that. I ran thru 2 guys last night swinging my 
knife at them and killed both while they were trying to get a bead on me.


----------



## Bow (Oct 24, 2012)

Installed it yesterday, hope to get some game time after work


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well this game is complete trash. I can't play a game without it freezing up and crashing every 5 seconds.
> 
> They should really be ashamed of themselves for releasing a game like this. Its not ready whats so ever.
> 
> Right when I say spawn, it crashes.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> Never had BF3 problems. *Warfighter works now after doing a reboot.*





Have you tried turning it off and on again - YouTu...


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 25, 2012)

quick question for you guys, is the gameplay more like BF3 or COD? will an rpg destroy part of a building? can you hide in bushes? im contemplating on getting this game, if its more dynamic like bf3, ill most likely purchase in a bit


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> quick question for you guys, is the gameplay more like BF3 or COD? will an rpg destroy part of a building? can you hide in bushes? im contemplating on getting this game, if its more dynamic like bf3, ill most likely purchase in a bit



I would say its like neither of them. Its kind of in its own little world. Its not very destructable, its more realistic then CoD in terms of having to be a bit more tactical about things, IIRC you can hide in some bushes. The maps are definitely a bit larger then CoD. Which is a nice medium, as they are not massive like BF3, but not 10x10 grids like CoD.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 25, 2012)

ahhh now im stuck in the middle. -_- i have premium and i qualify for the discount, the game would only cost me 30 bucks.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just started playing the single player a few hours ago. It is pretty bad ass! I think it looks better then BF3 single player to be honest.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

I`m on the fence on this game.My concerns about Multi player you guys seem to answered,Right now is the Single Play any good like the 2010 version.Does it start off were 2010 left off? I have the 50% discount if i had known on Saturday I would have got another $20 off discount Origin had me do a survey and got it......SO I would have payed $19.99 for digital deluxe and $9.99 for standard.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I`m on the fence on this game.My concerns about Multi player you guys seem to answered,Right now is the Single Play any good like the 2010 version.Does it start off were 2010 left off? I have the 50% discount if i had known on Saturday I would have got another $20 off discount Origin had me do a survey and got it......SO I would have payed $19.99 for digital deluxe and $9.99 for standard.....



It kind of continues the story. THe same characters we loved in MoH 2010 are back in this one. Beards and all! haha.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok i will buy it,Just have to wait to Nov1 to download it.Darn Cogeco and it`s download caps....How big by the way is the game?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Ok i will buy it,Just have to wait to Nov1 to download it.Darn Cogeco and it`s download caps....How big by the way is the game?



Whats really bad ass is the new breaching tactics. First one you get is kick the door open, and usually voodoo does it all and then you run through the door and pop domes in slow mo. If you get 4 headshots during breaches you unlock the next breach tactic which is tomahawk then crowbar, then shotgun, etc. Its pretty cool.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2012)

unlike SOME people's idea that this game is for morons, I feel that it is refreshing coming from the crap-hit-the-fan BF3 action and the running/hiking/dying sim known as DayZ.

I agree that the textures in MP are a bit dull but they dont have to be epic. If textures and effects are so important to you that you HAVE to look at them mid-match then you need to go play Crysis 2. 

I feel this game is good at $30 for those of us with the coupon.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> unlike SOME people's idea that this game is for morons, I feel that it is refreshing coming from the crap-hit-the-fan BF3 action and the running/hiking/dying sim known as DayZ.
> 
> I agree that the textures in MP are a bit dull but they dont have to be epic. If textures and effects are so important to you that you HAVE to look at them mid-match then you need to go play Crysis 2.
> 
> I feel this game is good at $30 for those of us with the coupon.



Its the same thing with BF3. Textures and graphics look better in Single player then in Multiplayer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So have you played this one yet MM or you still waiting on funds ?
> Let me know what you think. It has less then the first MOH I think.
> Like I said though I may not have the right weapons to create havoc yet.
> It is a lot easier to melee I like that. I ran thru 2 guys last night swinging my
> knife at them and killed both while they were trying to get a bead on me.



Gotta get funds man. Apparently the industry I work in didn't get the memo we are in a "recovery" 

Anyway I'm gonna get it soon. I really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> ahhh now im stuck in the middle. -_- i have premium and i qualify for the discount, the game would only cost me 30 bucks.



I'd say it is worth the $30. Just glad I got it for that. To early to really judge it badly. 
I've got like a 1/2hr  into it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gotta get funds man. Apparently the industry I work in didn't get the memo we are in a "recovery"
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna get it soon. I really enjoyed the first one.



Yeah, I loved the first one, and Im liking this one even more. big step in the right direction.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah, I loved the first one, and Im liking this one even more. big step in the right direction.



Hey I have a really stupid question. What class has the RPG's and SMAW and how do you switch to it. I tried all the keys you use for BF3 and none worked. I haven't even looked to see what class has what. I need more time on it. Damn baseball


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey I have a really stupid question. What class has the RPG's and SMAW and how do you switch to it. I tried all the keys you use for BF3 and none worked. I haven't even looked to see what class has what. I need more time on it. Damn baseball



I do not believe I have seen you in TS for months Idaho. We need you in there drunk as a skunk to play these games with us!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I do not believe I have seen you in TS for months Idaho. We need you in there drunk as a skunk to play these games with us!



I agree. I miss trolling my lil' yankee.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 25, 2012)

how does one get it for $30? does it apply when you go to check out?  and yes I am a Premium member


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I do not believe I have seen you in TS for months Idaho. We need you in there drunk as a skunk to play these games with us!



I Quit drinking brutha ! I was on a couple weeks ago. 
For about 15 minute last Saturday too. Maybe I'll jump
on tomorrow night. Day off from the world series when it 
goes back to Detroit. After the World Series I'll be gaming 
more because all there is is football. Probably not much on
TS though. We'll see ! It ain't the same sober.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I Quit drinking brutha ! I was on a couple weeks ago.
> For about 15 minute last Saturday too. Maybe I'll jump
> on tomorrow night. Day off from the world series when it
> goes back to Detroit. After the World Series I'll be gaming
> ...



Well start drinking again, I want to yell at you saying Im behind you you want ammo!!!!!!!!!! STOP MOVING!!!!! IM BEHIND YOU YOU FACK!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I Quit drinking brutha ! I was on a couple weeks ago.
> For about 15 minute last Saturday too. Maybe I'll jump
> on tomorrow night. Day off from the world series when it
> goes back to Detroit. After the World Series I'll be gaming
> ...



Sober yankee isnt as fun to troll as a drunk one. I has a sad.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok me and the ball and chain have come to an agreement. Friday and I don't start until later in the evening. Limiting myself to a 12 pack.  She isn't going to quit smoking because she doesn't want to gain a bunch of weight back and that was one reason I wanted to quit. Oh fucking well. Tomorrow can we get those of us who have Warfighter play some rounds of that ? I need to learn a couple things first though. Like how to switch to the RPGs. The splash damage in this game is crazy, for now anyway. I watched on youtube the dude took out 4 people in one shot.



AlienIsGOD said:


> how does one get it for $30? does it apply when you go to check out?  and yes I am a Premium member



https://offer.medalofhonor.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ok me and the ball and chain have come to an agreement. Friday and I don't start until later in the evening. Limiting myself to a 12 pack.  She isn't going to quit smoking because she doesn't want to gain a bunch of weight back and that was one reason I wanted to quit. Oh fucking well. Tomorrow can we get those of us who have Warfighter play some rounds of that ? I need to learn a couple things first though. Like how to switch to the RPGs. The splash damage in this game is crazy, for now anyway. I watched on youtube the dude took out 4 people in one shot.
> 
> 
> 
> https://offer.medalofhonor.com/index.php?lang=en



i found that the rpg stuff is the "c" key. When I play sniper mode, my "remote spotter" is the "c" key. Ill be on tonight and tomorrow for sure. I have been told I need to relax and release some stress.  makes me wish I had a girlfriend......


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 26, 2012)

Only tried SP so far but I'm having issues 

First intro section (planting explosives at container base) works flawlessly.

Next section "Argyrus" plays but is bitty and the gfx cards are stuttering.

Next section "Stump" get's as far as the start cinematic and crashes with accompanying loud speaker buzz.

Obviously a driver issue but I am running the 12.11 beta 4's which are meant to deal with the MoH issue.  Also, I've checked for game update and origin says there is none.  Any ideas?

I set everything to max and was getting 100+fps at start so it'd be weird to think it was a settings issue.

EDIT:  Tried MP, "Dunes" map.  Same glitching as "Argyrus" in SP.  Very irregular fps on screen. Almost definitely a  crossfire issue i think.  I'll re-install cleanly if others on specifically 7970's have no probs.

EDIT 2: So... it works fine in windowed mode (even a maxed window).  But in fullscreen mode it has crashy, stuttery issues.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i found that the rpg stuff is the "c" key. When I play sniper mode, my "remote spotter" is the "c" key. Ill be on tonight and tomorrow for sure. I have been told I need to relax and release some stress.  makes me wish I had a girlfriend......



Yeah that was it. I am getting owned in this game. If I remember correctly the same thing happened in the last one until I learned all the controls. There are a lot of dark spots guys can hide in I noticed. You dash through an area you think is open just to get mowed down by some guy laying with a MG.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> unlike SOME people's idea that this game is for morons, I feel that it is refreshing coming from the crap-hit-the-fan BF3 action and the running/hiking/dying sim known as DayZ.
> 
> I agree that the textures in MP are a bit dull but they dont have to be epic. If textures and effects are so important to you that you HAVE to look at them mid-match then you need to go play Crysis 2.
> 
> I feel this game is good at $30 for those of us with the coupon.



I'm not sure I can consider ur posts on this game credible.. U just said BF3 was crap (It's the best online FPS in years..) and you compared Dayz (Which is a mod.. about zombies..) to a "Modern warfare" fps...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm not sure I can consider ur posts on this game credible.. U just said BF3 was crap (It's the best online FPS in years..) and you compared Dayz (Which is a mod.. about zombies..) to a "Modern warfare" fps...



Dude, I don't think he meant it like that. As in with BF3 is chaos as in Crap-hit-the-fan warfare with non stop action. And DayZ how you hike across massive map with action maybe every 10-20 minutes.

But So far im loving this game. Multiplayer is really improved over MoH 2010. I love the weapon customation, its similar to Gun Smith in Ghost Recon Future Soldier, in the way that you can change close to every part of the gun. I took the HK416 and have it fully modded with extended barrel and such.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dude, I don't think he meant it like that. As in with BF3 is chaos as in Crap-hit-the-fan warfare with non stop action. And DayZ how you hike across massive map with action maybe every 10-20 minutes.
> 
> But So far im loving this game. Multiplayer is really improved over MoH 2010. I love the weapon customation, its similar to Gun Smith in Ghost Recon Future Soldier, in the way that you can change close to every part of the gun. I took the HK416 and have it fully modded with extended barrel and such.



I may play a little later , but was informed a hour ago I have the grand daughters again tomorrow. The wife has to work. So beer gaming night is 
tomorrow after the game. Maybe I'll put it up on the projector and watch it while I'm gaming. Glad you are liking the game Phenom. 
I haven't had the chance to learn all the cool shit yet. Is the slash damage as good as it looks in the video's ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I may play a little later , but was informed a hour ago I have the grand daughters again tomorrow. The wife has to work. So beer gaming night is
> tomorrow after the game. Maybe I'll put it up on the projector and watch it while I'm gaming. Glad you are liking the game Phenom.
> I haven't had the chance to learn all the cool shit yet. Is the slash damage as good as it looks in the video's ?



ohhh god, IGN didn't like the game at all. gave it a 4.0 LOL


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> ohhh god, IGN didn't like the game at all. gave it a 4.0 LOL



I just read 4 other reviews. None have it rated over 5. Not sure I agree, but it sure isn't much higher then a 6 or 7 at the best. I need to play it more though to give it more of a fair shake.
There is a ton of spawn camping like the guy said though and lot of dark places for the pricks to set up. :shadedshu Those invisible barriers drive me nuts too. Like I said earlier BF3 games get you really spoiled.

My Neighborhood. The wife is all worried now her little 16 year old rat dog is gonna get ate. Shit one bite it would spit her ass out.
http://www.ktvb.com/news/Search-for-mountain-lion-ramps-up-around-Boise-175958521.html


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 27, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm not sure I can consider ur posts on this game credible.. U just said BF3 was crap (It's the best online FPS in years..) and you compared Dayz (Which is a mod.. about zombies..) to a "Modern warfare" fps...



uh yeah what phenom stated. I used the phrase "crap-hit-the-fan" instead of "Fuckin'-shit-hit-the-fan" action since that would be rather vulgar and not needed on this forum so forgive my attempt to utilize less offensive vernacular. I like to play BF3 I just compare the action styles. besides, you only took the "crap" part of the phrase and ignore the rest. that is called selective reading. way to read man, way to read.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 27, 2012)

You should save the "crap part" for referring to this game


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You should save the "crap part" for referring to this game



I'm gonna be honest here even though I started this thread. The MP sucks. For the price I can live with it. The SP is OK so far. It is like all the other FPS we have played so far. I hate the way you are so limited to where you can go. They really took as step back. COD4 was better then this. Smaller maps, but you didn't het brick walls made out of bushes and rocks. $30 oK, $50 forget it. Hold off. This is my honest opinion. This Clubhouse will die soon. I like the last MOH more.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm gonna be honest here even though I started this thread. The MP sucks. For the price I can live with it. The SP is OK so far. It is like all the other FPS we have played so far. I hate the way you are so limited to where you can go. They really took as step back. COD4 was better then this. Smaller maps, but you didn't het brick walls made out of bushes and rocks. $30 oK, $50 forget it. Hold off. This is my honest opinion. This Clubhouse will die soon. I like the last MOH more.



Yeah, I was really only kidding, and I wish this game would have turned out better, I probably would have bit for $30.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yeah, I was really only kidding, and I wish this game would have turned out better, I probably would have bit for $30.



i dont mind the MP. it adds a "fresh" type of gameplay. since it is several 2 man fireteams on the same team vs the same on the other side, it makes for an interesting style fo play. The textures could have been better but oh well. I kinda saw this from playing the Alpha so I did not expect much from the game. If I did not get the 50% off I would not have purchased it. Unlike DayZ where I could see the potential the mod could have as well as the fact that the ArmA II game was in itself fun to play campaign wise and MP wise, I could handle the $30 for game and expansion. I can deal with the glitches and hacks until the Standalone releases. Hence why i am willing to overlook the lackluster experience MoH WF has provided. And before anyone says otherwise I DO NOT think that BF3 sucks nor DayZ nor MoH. They each have their strengths and weaknesses as well as play styles. To each his own unless it is DayZ ^_^


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2012)

The only bad part to this game is the GUI and the bugs in multiplayer. Falling through the map when spawning or being spawned outside the map and not able to get back in.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 30, 2012)

whats the general consensus good or bad? (compared with the COD series)


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> whats the general consensus good or bad? (compared with the COD series)


I can't give a feel about COD that much. Last one I had was Black Op's and didn't play it much because it was just like MW2. I'd kind of say it is hybrid of a lot of FPS games. It runs the frostbite 2 engine, but they really limited the destructibility. The maps are larger than COD, but just as funneled. There are a lot of areas you think you should be able to go into, but they are blocked which is aggravating if you got used to BF3. The environments are pretty cool and it plays like most FPS. It is fun if you like the run and gun, which I do. I haven't played all modes , but they look OK from the videos I've watched. I'd give it a 7 and it is better then most COD's in my opinion. If you are a good shot and have a pretty good K/D ratio you will probably get into it faster. I don't so unlocks are going to be very slow going for me. Check out some Youtubes on it. Then you will get a better feel of what to expect.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I can't give a feel about COD that much. Last one I had was Black Op's and didn't play it much because it was just like MW2. I'd kind of say it is hybrid of a lot of FPS games. It runs the frostbite 2 engine, but they really limited the destructibility. The maps are larger than COD, but just as funneled. There are a lot of areas you think you should be able to go into, but they are blocked which is aggravating if you got used to BF3. The environments are pretty cool and it plays like most FPS. It is fun if you like the run and gun, which I do. I haven't played all modes , but they look OK from the videos I've watched. I'd give it a 7 and it is better then most COD's in my opinion. If you are a good shot and have a pretty good K/D ratio you will probably get into it faster. I don't so unlocks are going to be very slow going for me. Check out some Youtubes on it. Then you will get a better feel of what to expect.



Ok my last was Blops for me too. Im into BF3 a bit now just looking for something a little faster. Nice break down thank you! i will consider it further


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The only bad part to this game is the GUI .


At the expense of sounding like an Idiot AGAIN, what does the GUI stand for 
The whole English language is gonna be a fucking Acronym some day


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> At the expense of sounding like an Idiot AGAIN, what does the GUI stand for
> The whole English language is gonna be a fucking Acronym some day



Graphical User interface


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> at the expense of sounding like an idiot again, what does the gui stand for
> The whole english language is gonna be a fucking acronym some day



lol, omgbbq wtf u mean m8? U dunn0?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Graphical User interface


Thanks for the answer Brandon and up your MM  And yes it sucks !


----------



## Boneface (Nov 5, 2012)

Just played some maps in 3D and damn! its awesome! Had to use Trideff but max settings and still getting 60 to 80fps


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2012)

Boneface said:


> Just played some maps in 3D and damn! its awesome! Had to use Trideff but max settings and still getting 60 to 80fps



Nice. I can't see 3D so I'll never get experience that.


----------



## Boneface (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya its runs alot better then BF3 and that blows you cant see 3D!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey who ever is Mod on this kill it. I'm done. I'll play it, but I'm not gonna put anytime into this clubhouse. It just isn't worth it. 
I'm gonna play some SP, but I had a glitch that took me a week to figure out the control mapping. Had to reload the game and 
start at the beginning of a level. There is so many things wrong with this game I'm done.


----------



## DOM (Nov 28, 2012)

So how many ppl got this and bf3 ?

How's moh vs bf3 ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 28, 2012)

DOM said:


> So how many ppl got this and bf3 ?
> 
> How's moh vs bf3 ?



moh story line was fine. MP was different for sure but is fun. kinda glitchy though. I think first moh was better though.


----------



## DOM (Nov 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> moh story line was fine. MP was different for sure but is fun. kinda glitchy though. I think first moh was better though.


 well guy I played bf3 with said its like cod bo


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 28, 2012)

MoH HQ - Blackout



> Friends, fans, & devoted gamers,
> 
> While it's become difficult to make this decision, we feel it's perhaps the best. Medal of Honor was a fantastic franchise until the 'rushed cycled' was implemented into its development & marketing strategies. Let us take the time to explain why this is a terrible model for game development, and why we're shutting our doors. This notion may burn a few bridges, although that's not my goal, it may be what's necessary to get EA's attention. I have many friends inside EA and their respective studios, none of which enjoy the direction that Electronic Arts is heading with its company.
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 28, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> MoH HQ - Blackout


Totally agree. the worst part is I was very excited for the reasons listed above and paid $50 to get it. Do I feel ZI got my money's worth. NO ! Can I live with it ?  Guess I have to. The MP had 4 maps globally with people on them last night. That in of itself tell you what kind of product you get. They really need to make this right.



DOM said:


> well guy I played bf3 with said its like cod bo



You sure you don't mean MOH is just like BO ? BF3 is in a 
class all it's own. BO doesn't come close to touching it.


----------



## DOM (Nov 29, 2012)

I ment like the game style is like bo


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, I have beatin this game, and I am so dissapointed. the Single Player is garbage! The ending was so anti-climatic. Multiplayer is pretty lame too. Horrible maps like the post said above, and terrible UI, and progression system.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 29, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well, I have beatin this game, and I am so dissapointed. the Single Player is garbage! The ending was so anti-climatic. Multiplayer is pretty lame too. Horrible maps like the post said above, and terrible UI, and progression system.



i stopped playing single player since for me it got repetitive and boring.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well, I have beatin this game, and I am so dissapointed. the Single Player is garbage! The ending was so anti-climatic. Multiplayer is pretty lame too. Horrible maps like the post said above, and terrible UI, and progression system.



So the first one was better?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So the first one was better?



Very much so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

Won the 20% off coupon and after talking to you guys about it, I passed on the prize. This is a sad sad day for MOH


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So the first one was better?



Yep !


----------



## Horrux (Dec 4, 2012)

Uh I dunno if this is the right place to post this, but I have a key for MOHW that I am willing to trade.

Please disregard if this is against the rules...

Thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

Horrux said:


> Uh I dunno if this is the right place to post this, but I have a key for MOHW that I am willing to trade.
> 
> Please disregard if this is against the rules...
> 
> Thanks



At this point you'd be lucky to give it away


----------



## Horrux (Dec 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> At this point you'd be lucky to give it away



AND I just realized it was a 20% off coupon, not an actual game key. So yeah I'll probably use it as a deal sweetener or gift...


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

Horrux said:


> AND I just realized it was a 20% off coupon, not an actual game key. So yeah I'll probably use it as a deal sweetener or gift...



Yeah I started this clubhouse and i can tell you it is a pile of shit.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok I finished the Single Player. Sat down and just burned through it the last couple days. It isn't terrible, but pretty much like all of the Military Single players of late. 
Feeling a little better about buying it now. Just wish they would of did a good job on the MP. Oh well ! Now I guess I'l start on finishing the Campaign on BF3, and finish Fear 3.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 3, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Ok I finished the Single Player. Sat down and just burned through it the last couple days. It isn't terrible, but pretty much like all of the Military Single players of late.
> Feeling a little better about buying it now. Just wish they would of did a good job on the MP. Oh well ! Now I guess I'l start on finishing the Campaign on BF3, and finish Fear 3.



get Bioshock Infinite. That will surely rustle your jimmies


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Ok I finished the Single Player. Sat down and just burned through it the last couple days. It isn't terrible, but pretty much like all of the Military Single players of late.
> Feeling a little better about buying it now. Just wish they would of did a good job on the MP. Oh well ! Now I guess I'l start on finishing the Campaign on BF3, and finish Fear 3.



The fact it was 4 hours long sucked.


----------

